# USA F3 Paint Peeling?



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

So either 3 or 4 years ago I picked up a MEC F3 as the ECLSTS from Charlie Ro. I noticed recently that the paint is badly cracking and peeling from the four stripes down. I'll try to take some pictures over the weekend. I called USA, and due to the thing only having a one year warranty the best they can do is sell me a replacement shell, if they can find one. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, 2 of my older F3's have that problem, like 10-12 year old ones that I bought used. 

Nothing wrong with the ones I bought new. I think the plastic they use is not always properly cleaned or primered. 

It's worst on the nose of my SF Warbonnets... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

So, now that I've finally had time to deal with it... I called USA today. They don't have any MEC F-3 shells available....grumble grumble. I just don't understand why I get a faulty product and not only do I have to pay to get it fixed, but they don't even have what's needed to fix it, and don't really seem interested in helping. Kind of bothersome. Now what do I do with my F3? Every time I move the thing more paint flakes off the nose.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try spraying it with a clear coat. That might help hold what is left in place. Try the spray on the underside first to see whether it attacks the plastic.

chuck


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

That sucks. You know, considering the history of this engine on the CCCL, SD, it is almost fitting that Enrique is flakey. You should have told them that this locomotive carries a lot of personal significance to you and that their "Meh" response is not acceptible. 

I guess at this point you have three options:

1. Sell the F3. 

2. repair the paint yourself. You should be able to take the locomotive to a paint store like Finer and Hailey and have them make you the exact colors in spray cans. But, if you are going to go to that kind of trouble, you might as well get that E8 and paint it to look like the MEC's E7's. 

3. clearcoat what is there to prevent further flaking. I'm not sure this will work. If the original paint didn't stick, it is entirely likely that a layer of clear coat won't help either. 


Frankly, I would have been more surprised if they had a Maine Central F3A shell. I think I was lucky to get a new cab for my switcher that one time. My Pennsy F3 seems to be holding up well, paint wise.

Mark


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

You can take it apart , put the shell in 90% alchol overnite to strip it down to the plastic , go get some Polyscale paint and repaint it . Cover your new paint with Krylon crystal clear and your back in business , like new again. Or you can make it heavilly weathered and with all that peeling paint make it look like a hard working freight locomotive. Just my 2 cents here.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I would try to strip it and repaint it, but I'm afraid that I don't have the skills necessary to tackle the EMD "Whisker Stripes." So I think at this point if I go that route I'd have to pay someone else to paint it. I'm also afraid that too much naked plastic will be showing soon to even look weathered.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not familliar with this paint job . Could you do the stripes with decals ?


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the engine in question. I suppose you could do the stripes as decals, but that's a lot of decal.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

Charles Ro is showing these engines as in-stock. Paint is not something that should peel, ever. These units were made in what? 2004-05? And I know you don't run this locomotive very often. I think those guys should be doing more to help you out. Especially since yours seems to be a rarity with the peeling paint. Can you post a picture here of the paint peeling? 

Mark


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

All right, I'm not buying any more USA Trains stuff until they make it right for this guy!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with the first Aristo Craft club car. Paid like $$$.00 to join the club and get a free tank car.
It sat on my train shelf down strairs for a couple of years (never ran it) Called A/C and told them about the paint
send it in we'll take care of it. That's the last I heard from them. I'm out a car!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Chris France on 17 Jun 2010 06:24 AM 
Here's the engine in question. I suppose you could do the stripes as decals, but that's a lot of decal.














I never liked this paint scheme anyways, Could be its peeling, cause undernieth theres a nice NYC scheme..............







You know i kid cause i care.......







Thats what i think anyways...........


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

All right, I'm not buying any more USA Trains stuff until they make it right for this guy!

That's nice. 

I had the same problem with the first Aristo Craft club car. Paid like $$$.00 to join the club and get a free tank car.
It sat on my train shelf down strairs for a couple of years (never ran it) Called A/C and told them about the paint
send it in we'll take care of it. That's the last I heard from them. I'm out a car!

That sucks!


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I simply called them on the phone, introduced myself and explained the problem. They told me that all they could do for me was sell me another shell if they had one available. Apparently they did not. I do not, nor have I ever had a problem with USA trains. In addition to the F3 I also own 2 S-4s (which are currently my favorites), a GP-9, and an RS-1 made from 2 S-4s. Maybe I should have been more pushy and asked if that was all they could do, but I simply accepted what they told me and asked if replacement shells were available. Right now I'm just looking for advice on what my best options are.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Took a few pictures of the issue:


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

That really is a big time bummer. Do you think it would do any good to try sending those pictures to the guys at USA? 

On the plus side, it sure looks like you won't have any trouble removing the paint to start over. 

Mark


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris, if it's any consolation, I saw a diesel sitting at the Colorado Railroad Museum with similar paint peeling. (One of the ex-Georgetown Loop locos.) The black paint had pretty much peeled off of the paint beneath it to the point where you could easily see the old number showing through in green. Alas, I didn't bring my camera. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Every USA F3, PA's and GP's I ever owned had the paint peeling off, I guess the key word is (HAD) got rid of them all. I had one GP-9 that the main board had a factory short in it. We where running it on a layout where it was out of site for a couple of minutes, it came out of the tunnel and it was actually on fire, with flames coming out the top. It melted the whole top of the engine. It was less than 6 months old, well within there measly 1 year warranty. They told me they would sell me a new engine at dealer cost.Thats how they deal with there warranties, there worthless. That was not my only dealing with them. I still have that engine, as a reminder why I stay away from there engines. I had paint pealing from my Aristo RDC and they sent me a new nose piece free. Thats because they stand behind there products for 5 years. I have also had problems with both my USA Hudsons, but won't go into that. *


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

That almost seems to look like something that may have went wrong in the paint application process Chris but I dont know. If your like me and dont let engines sit out in the heat for long periods this is something that shouldnt happen. I keep rolling stock in my shed, but the power stays in my nice 70-75 degree house in my office. 

Guess theres a reason why most of my motive power is Aristocraft still, with only 3 being USA and those are my 3 Conrail SD70MACs.....and its probably going to stay that way.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sooo....My GP-9 I like to run under my Christmas Tree could burn down my house. Understood...........Jim


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris, 
I also had a cracking problem with two of my MEC units...But nowhere near as bad. I ended up selling off my ABA set on ebay, being sure to disclose the paint cracking. I hope they've not worsened since.


----------

